# Profile RDA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (2/10/18)

It has landed 



https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/profile-rda-by-wotofo
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/profile-rda-by-wotofo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/10/18)

Any Blue or Gold ones coming in?


----------



## Sir Vape (3/10/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Any Blue or Gold ones coming in?



None at the mo. Possibly in 2 weeks or so.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (3/10/18)

Sir Vape said:


> None at the mo. Possibly in 2 weeks or so.


Thanks


----------

